# Zii Egg question - can Android run on top of another OS or does it replace it?



## Specsaver (Jul 29, 2009)

I am quite interested in that Zii Egg computer announced a few days ago (http://www.zii.com) but wondering if Android could 
run on top of another OS or will it replace it? I mean the hardware with SDK sells for 399 bucks and the version stripped of software was mentioned with a 199 price tag so I'd rather get that and use Android is possible.

Zii demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ6It6z05rg


----------



## Kreij (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not sure about using another OS, but remember that the $199 price tag is for "in bulk", meaning that you are going to have to purchase some minimum number of units to get that price.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 29, 2009)

> * Price of the Zii EGG for bulk buy by developers will be subject to Developer’s choice of memory capacity, warranty, packaging, bundled accessories, minimum order quantity and other specific customizations. Terms & Conditions will apply. Click here to enquire.



Looks like it won't be accessible for consumption by average consumers in general IMO. Atleast initially. 

I don't think the basic $199 is "stripped" of an OS, its just intended for the developers to create a special software set for the business they are adopting the phone for. 


I'm curious how potent that processor is. Those specs makes it look like it isn't gonna get much in the way of battery life.


----------



## ahpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm... Still no concrete news from Creative yet. I cannot get a developer's version as I won't be able to code anything out of it. Am waiting for the consumer version. But now they only came up with the accompanying accessories. If any of you are interested, this is where I chanced upon the said accessories, http://www.zii.com/Accessory/Zii.aspx

I wan the consumer edition...


----------

